# Sand sifting star curling?



## naail (Apr 20, 2009)

Hey guys, I read all your posts... I hope you guys can help me. got a sand sifting star 2 days ago. I got home today and noticed his limbs were curling at the tips and his body was raised off of the sand? 

do you guys know why he is doing that?


----------



## lilalancarey (Apr 1, 2009)

how deep is your sand bed and how long has the tank been established for, how big is your tank and how big is the starfish?

only thing i can think of is that there is not a big enough food supply.


----------



## racingtiger03 (Aug 9, 2009)

do you mean just barely curled up at the tips? Mine does that anytime it moves, I think it keeps the tips up so it can feel a ledge or rock as it gets closer to know the angle. Other than that he is almost always in the sand.


----------



## naail (Apr 20, 2009)

i have a 72g bow. its a few months old and he stays on top of the sand and rarely moves.


----------

